# Buckskin + ??? = Cremello



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

There's a lot of possibilities. Anything else that carries the cream gene. buckskin, palomino, cremello, perlino, smoky black, smoky cream, etc etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Right, I know it takes 2 creme genes to creat a Cremello.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

So then if you know, why did you ask?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

HowClever said:


> There's a lot of possibilities. Anything else that carries the cream gene. buckskin, palomino, cremello, perlino, smoky black, smoky cream, etc etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really. A double dilute is not necessarily a cremello.

If the dam was a buckskin, her horse would be a perlino, not a cremello.

Cremello is chestnut based. Perlino is bay based...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah but then face both parents could be buckskins and you could still end up with a cremello. both sire and dam would have to be heterozygous for black and both pass on their red gene.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like luck of the draw to me with all of those combinations.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so having a flash back to 10th grade biology class with the little diagrams of the different color guinea pigs and if you bred guinea pig A to guinea pig B what was your chances of getting what color off spring.

You people who get all this stuff amaze me. Thank you.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Ah but then face both parents could be buckskins and you could still end up with a cremello. both sire and dam would have to be heterozygous for black and both pass on their red gene.


True, but the context of my statement was correcting the false statement that the dam could have been any horse with a creme gene, which is not true...:wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

A Carroll diagram AB - invented by Lewis Carroll while he was a math lecturer. Just so you know


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> A Carroll diagram AB - invented by Lewis Carroll while he was a math lecturer. Just so you know


Will I be tested on this later?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Any tests will be without warning. The content will not be revealed until the test. For $25 dollars though, UC Davis could send you the answers


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

$25 well spent.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Face you are right that not any horse with the cream gene could be the dam. But any horse with the cream gene who either had no black or was heterozygous for black could be. If I recall correctly at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Dressage10135 said:


> So then if you know, why did you ask?


My last statement was a little off. 

2 creme genes could create Cremello, Perlino, Smokey black etc.
It just depends on what the base color is.

I asked because genetics can be a little confusing to me and like I said in my original post, I'm curious as to what color his mother could have been as I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------

